# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Отчисления в ПФР - регресс

## Krazer

1С 7.7 Бухгалетрия ред.4.5 (релиз 539)
У одного сотрудника суммарный доход превысил 512000. При закрытии месяца отчисление в ПФР на страховую часть рассчитался как 12% от дохода за месяц.
Подскажите, может где какие галочки нужно проставить или в каком направлении вообще копать?

----------


## Krazer

Вопрос решен, тему закрываю.

----------

